# Where can a person get cheap HDDVDs



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm in Canada and it seems the all the stores that carried HD DVDs have simply removed them from the shelves without any sales. Where can a person get them for cheap in Canada?


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Tony: Although it's a pain, there's lots of activity from Canada on eBay. I bought "King Kong" HD-DVD brand new and sealed from a guy in Moose Jaw for $4.99 (plus $4.00 s/h). You just have to sift through...I'm happy to have my Quebec DVD 
Good luck,
Konky.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

ebay is the best place, I got a bundle of 6 HD DVD for 45 $


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in Ontario and have seen them on sale at my local Blockbuster and Rogers Video ranging from $9.99 to $19.99 for previously viewed and new HD-DVDs.

www.kijiji.ca is a free classified add site that sometimes has some good stuff on it. As imbeaujp wrote...Ebay is a good source too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Found a whole bunch at my local HMV one of them was only $6 the rest were under $15. Im going to check out the HMV at West Edmonton mall as its the largest store in Western Canada with two large floors of media. Probably find a bunch there.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, I guess being in the cave as long as i have been, i didn't hear the news until just last weeks about HD stopping production. I for one am pizzed about it because they just made the annoucement without any warning. I'm sure I'm not the only one upset as retail outets have spent millions on hardware and media. What bothers me most is that I can't even find a HD player in any of the stores.

So I'm looking to purchase as Many HD DVD's as i can before they all disappear. The only store that i find carries them is futureshop and Best Buy here in Mississauga. I've been picking them up anywhere from 12 to 17 bucks. 

I need a player as a back up for when this one dies. I personally don't like e-bay, been ripped off too many times and the shipping and border fees are way too outrageous. Plus you get couriers taking a chunk of your money for some trumped up charges. 

If you happen to find any outlets that carry HD DVD's, please send me an e-mail.
HD DVD titles I want

12 Monkeys 
The 40-Year-Old Virgin 
Blood Diamond 
The Bone Collector 
The Bourne Supremacy 
Bruce Almighty 
The Chronicles Of Riddick: Pitch Black
The Departed 
Dragonheart 
The Fast and the Furious 
The Frighteners 
The Getaway 
The Good Shepherd 
Lady in the Water 
Led Zeppelin: The Song Remains the Same 
The Matrix 
The Matrix Reloaded 
The Matrix Revolutions 
Ocean's Eleven 
Ocean's Thirteen 
Ocean's Twelve 
Stardust 
The Thing (HD DVD) (1982)
Waterworld 
Braveheart Transformers
Tremors
40 year old virgin
Inside Man
Next
What Dreams May Come
Trading Places
Van helsing
Italian Job
March of the Peguins
Payback
Goodfellas
Traffic


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

got 4 HD DVD on e bay for 37$ including shipping.

JP


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Lightwave said:


> I need a player as a back up for when this one dies. I personally don't like e-bay, been ripped off too many times and the shipping and border fees are way too outrageous. Plus you get couriers taking a chunk of your money for some trumped up charges.


You could try www.kijiji.ca. It's a buy and sell site similar to craigslist. I've had luck buy and selling on it. Posting is free and typically you would meet the person and pick up what ever it is they are selling.

There's also www.canuckaudiomart.ca. Do a search on "HD DVD". There's a guy in the GTA selling some movies.


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

www.deepdiscount.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest, the internet lol. I dont know how this site feels about downloading, but I get all my DVD's, HD DVD, BluRay, Music, etc free, and exact copies. That would be the cheapest way.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That method is frowned upon here. Also any download that I have aver seen including MP3 files is lousy quality compared to the real thing.
On a side note I did find a whole bunch of HD DVDs at Walmart for $5 each this past week. That made me happy.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ...I did find a whole bunch of HD DVDs at Walmart for $5 each this past week. That made me happy.


:unbelievable:

I think is time to pay a visit to the store ... :yes: (hopefully they have same offers here)
I found a couple at CC yesterday for $10 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> That method is frowned upon here. Also any download that I have aver seen including MP3 files is lousy quality compared to the real thing.
> On a side note I did find a whole bunch of HD DVDs at Walmart for $5 each this past week. That made me happy.


Actually, if you use torrents, and find a good torrent site, the quality is the exact same. Its not like the old limewire days where the quality was bad. With torrents, it's exact disc images, and much cheaper.

For example, The Sopranos Seasons 1-6 (amazing show if you havent seen it) in total costs around $542 in total at a store. I got exact copies of every season, every disc, for free.

It can pay off:bigsmile:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

FORK485 said:


> It can pay off:bigsmile:


The MPAA and the RIAA really go after those who allow their PC's to service uploads of copyrighted material via torrents -- which is part of the give and take of torrents and other P2P distribution schemes. You do not want to be caught doing so.

P2P and torrents can have their place when distributing massive amounts of data that is not copyrighted or allows distribution. Linux, gnu software, video meant for unlimited/uncontrolled distribution, etc.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

FORK485 said:


> It can pay off:bigsmile:


More importantly, it's not ethical, and de-legitimizes the internet as a viable means of content distribution. I'm not going to sit here and pretend that I don't download copyrighted content, but I'm not going to brag about it either.

Also, the last movie that I downloaded, I did so because the DRM made it unplayable on my system. For that, I don't feel bad one bit. Down with DRM.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FORK485 said:


> To be honest, the internet lol. I dont know how this site feels about downloading, but I get all my DVD's, HD DVD, BluRay, Music, etc free, and exact copies. That would be the cheapest way.


From our rules: *There is to be no discussion of boot-legging material or illegal file sharing or any software that contributes to the same. File sharing is NOT permitted. Please do not post links to illegal downloads and do not discuss illegal downloading.
*

We always appreciate compliance to our Zero Tolerance Forum Rules :T


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Regarding the $5 HD DVDs, were they in the $5 bin or with the rest of the HD DVDs and just happened to be priced at $5?


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

inetvideo.ca still has a lot of HDDVD titles in stock. I've bought several from them from between 6 and 12 $ each all new an sealed. Even a couple of boxed sets like Hero's and BSG seaon 1. The shipping I find a little heavy if you order few things (7-8 $ on a 20$ order) but if you order a bunch its not so bad.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> Regarding the $5 HD DVDs, were they in the $5 bin or with the rest of the HD DVDs and just happened to be priced at $5?


At the first walmart they were in a separate bin. They had at least 20 different tittles, I grabbed 4 as I had some of the others or did not want them. The second walmart had them mixed up with the rest of the "buy 2 for $10" bin and couldn't find any that I wanted.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Toolatecrew said:


> inetvideo.ca still has a lot of HDDVD titles in stock. I've bought several from them from between 6 and 12 $ each all new an sealed. Even a couple of boxed sets like Hero's and BSG seaon 1. The shipping I find a little heavy if you order few things (7-8 $ on a 20$ order) but if you order a bunch its not so bad.


I bought 30 HD-DVDs from them a while back when they had free shipping. They have free shipping every once in a while.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry sport...." greed is good "


----------



## X1Fogey (Oct 14, 2007)

Tony - I bumped into a guy at Sherwood Park Costco the other day who was looking for a player capable of playing HD-DVD. He had apparently seen a number of HD-DVD titles available at a Zellers somewhere in north Edmonton at about $6 each, including some good titles he has not found on BluRay, and was hoping to buy a suitable player. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

X1Fogey said:


> Tony - I bumped into a guy at Sherwood Park Costco the other day who was looking for a player capable of playing HD-DVD. He had apparently seen a number of HD-DVD titles available at a Zellers somewhere in north Edmonton at about $6 each, including some good titles he has not found on BluRay, and was hoping to buy a suitable player.
> Hope this helps.


Hi Fraser, Welcome to the Shack.

Thanks for the heads up. I will have to go see if I can find them, Probably at the Northgate Mall location.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Craigslist is easily the best place to go. Only downside is you get the joy of cutting through the plastic the comes on a brand new title. Here in nashville there's usually a ton on there. Haven't looked for a while since I got a blu ray player.


----------

